# New Steering Wheel Fitted Today by Iain Litchfield



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Just had my new Mines steering wheel fitted, thicker grip and slightly smaller diameter Iain did a great job...


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

That looks superb. Well done.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

very sexy and no doubt gives a "special" feel to the drive 

personally id try to wear gloves as oils from your hands will degrade it

paul


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks superb. 

I would take on board Paul's notes..


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Really? Even Alcantara rather than real suede? Surely that was developed to be resistant to skin oil to some extent?

Now wear, that's a different story. The reason I stuck with leather and carbon with my JM Carbon wheel was I thought that Alcantara would wear over time.

Looks great though Nick, and the Mine's logo lend serious kudos! :thumbsup:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

That looks the dogs b*llocks, must feel awsome.....nice!!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Should I ask how much that was ?


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Lovely steering wheel. As said above whats the price roughly for one of hem?


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

That steering wheel is awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Really? Even Alcantara rather than real suede? Surely that was developed to be resistant to skin oil to some extent?
> 
> Now wear, that's a different story. The reason I stuck with leather and carbon with my JM Carbon wheel was I thought that Alcantara would wear over time.
> 
> Looks great though Nick, and the Mine's logo lend serious kudos! :thumbsup:


Pic please Mr Yu of your steering wheel:squintdan


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

ChuckUK said:


> Should I ask how much that was ?


Dont know how much the OP paid but ive seen one for around $ 1500


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

That looks awesome Nick.

See you soon.

Robbie


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

KingOfTheGT-R said:


> Lovely steering wheel. As said above whats the price roughly for one of hem?


A lttle north of £1000 plus VAT plus carriage, yep I know its expensive but I get to keep the original wheel


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Nickgtr35 said:


> A lttle north of £1000 plus VAT plus carriage, yep I know its expensive but I get to keep the original wheel


 Well super car parts don't come cheap especially steering wheels. Is it suede?


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

pwpro said:


> very sexy and no doubt gives a "special" feel to the drive
> 
> personally id try to wear gloves as oils from your hands will degrade it
> 
> paul


good point, thanks for the advice


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Really? Even Alcantara rather than real suede? Surely that was developed to be resistant to skin oil to some extent?
> 
> Now wear, that's a different story. The reason I stuck with leather and carbon with my JM Carbon wheel was I thought that Alcantara would wear over time.
> 
> Looks great though Nick, and the Mine's logo lend serious kudos! :thumbsup:


same as everything in life prevention is better than cure 

plus wearing driving gloves makes you feel like a racer :squintdan


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't think I could wear driving gloves for driving on the road though?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Nick,
That looks awesome mate! Bet it feels so much better than oem.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

pwpro said:


> same as everything in life prevention is better than cure
> 
> plus wearing driving gloves makes you feel like a racer :squintdan


But makes you look like Alan Partridge!!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

_shaun_ said:


> Pic please Mr Yu of your steering wheel:squintdan


Did a whole thread on it here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/162239-carbon-steering-wheel-jm-carbon.html

Now got the matching gearknob and added a Valet Magic custom vinyl centre indicator stripe. 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/165124-jm-carbon-custom-gearknob.html


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

pwpro said:


> same as everything in life prevention is better than cure
> 
> plus wearing driving gloves makes you feel like a racer :squintdan


But wearing driving gloves takes away the tactile feel of the Alcantara, almost to the point of why have it in the first place?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks very nice and very tempted but I did wonder how well the Alcantara would wear.


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

I had an alcantara trimmed wheel on my Brabus and soon had it re-trimmed in perforated leather. 

I found the alcantara prone to "bobbling up" (just like alcantara seats do) and anyway I didn't like the feel of it (personal opinion only).

David


----------



## Beedub (Aug 13, 2008)

how was lichfields??? i will be visiting them soon with some work for my car and as usual i hate taking my car anywhere but these guys seem to be the best..... 

how was your experience??


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks Fantastic..very nice 
kk


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Nick, it's nice too see that you are happy with your purchase ! Wheel looks very nice 

Karl, you will get your steering wheel soon !


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks like a nice addition :thumbsup:

personally i quite like the oem steering wheel and i've got lots of mods to do before one of these gets added!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

DD31 said:


> Nick, it's nice too see that you are happy with your purchase ! Wheel looks very nice
> 
> Karl, you will get your steering wheel soon !


How soon Dan?!  I can't wait!


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Karls said:


> How soon Dan?!  I can't wait!


sent you PM


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Karls said:


> I don't think I could wear driving gloves for driving on the road though?


Exactly. Makes you look like a proper [email protected]! Had a leather wheel for 10 years and it looks no different to the day i drove it out of the showroom. If it wears like that it's cheap leather, and that isn't cheap leather pricing.


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Beedub said:


> how was lichfields??? i will be visiting them soon with some work for my car and as usual i hate taking my car anywhere but these guys seem to be the best.....
> 
> how was your experience??


I enjoyed great service from Litchfield's, they were very busy, full of GTR's, nothing but praise


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Anders_R35 said:


> Looks very nice and very tempted but I did wonder how well the Alcantara would wear.


I have to put faith in Mines, strong brand so hopefully designed for long life. Lets see. Hands clean and no eating goodies when driving.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Satan said:


> Exactly. Makes you look like a proper [email protected]! Had a leather wheel for 10 years and it looks no different to the day i drove it out of the showroom. If it wears like that it's cheap leather, and that isn't cheap leather pricing.


its not the leather thats of concern its the alcantara


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

No worries guys, Mine's say they used top quality material, and I trust them. 

In other car I had alcanatara steering wheel, and after 55k kms done, no sign of wear.


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Is it leather top and bottom with alcantara side bits?


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

thunderball said:


> Is it leather top and bottom with alcantara side bits?


Yes it is.


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)




----------



## m4rk*** (Aug 29, 2008)

nice!!!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks lush Nick Likey alot.


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

We have received new delivery with Mine's steering wheels, and one left if anyone interested. I will post in trader section, later today.


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

how much is the wheel?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

We charge £886.76+vat for the Mines wheel

Regards

Iain


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

is that fitted as well iain?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I fitted my Mines wheel yesterday (thanks go to Mark & Dan at Litchfield for some quick telephone advice) but didn't drive it until this morning.

All I can say is this wheel feels absolutely gorgeous in your hands. The thickness, the contours, the alcantara - mmm...just feels so goooood..sorry, I must digress.

It does indeed make the drive feel that much more special.

To try and be nice to the Alcantara, I have put a tub of industrial hand wipes in the boot (it's not for what you think) so before every drive, I can thoroughly clean my hands and the wipes don't contain any moisturiser that could be absorbed into the alcantara. It might sound a bit sad and extreme but I paid a lot for this wheel (the quality reflects that) and want to do what I can to care for it.

Anyone thinking about one of these - do it. It will put a huge smile on your face.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Damn it does look good, tempation will be difficult to resist on this wheel.


----------



## Voyager (Jul 20, 2012)

that does look superb, i guess if it starts to wear a bit shiny you can bring it back to new with a fine suede brush.


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Karls said:


> I fitted my Mines wheel yesterday (thanks go to Mark & Dan at Litchfield for some quick telephone advice) but didn't drive it until this morning.
> 
> All I can say is this wheel feels absolutely gorgeous in your hands. The thickness, the contours, the alcantara - mmm...just feels so goooood..sorry, I must digress.
> 
> ...


Hey Karl
Fully agree , enjoy it


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

That looks great


----------

